# Bad ROM flash + completely dead battery.



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

I flashed liquid over one of the ICS leaks and I must had the wrong baseband or something because the phone will not charge, boot, or go into recovery. It gets past the splash screen and says safe system enabled press menu for recovery I do and it sots on a black screen with the backlight on. Alternatively if I don't press anything it goes to the same screen. When connected to the charger it will not charge at all. Any help? Please?


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

I think safe strap has a problem loading when connected to a charger.

You may need to build or buy a moto charging cable. Team black hat makes and sells them and you can Google around for instructions on how to make your own.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> I think safe strap has a problem loading when connected to a charger.
> 
> You may need to build or buy a moto charging cable. Team black hat makes and sells them and you can Google around for instructions on how to make your own.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


It's not a charging cable... It's a programming cable. Basically this cable doesn't charge the battery but instead powers the device directly so it doesn't matter that your battery is dead. This will allow you to fastboot or use RSD Lite without the battery being charged... It's a good investment for 15 bucks ;-)

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## russlowe73 (Jun 13, 2011)

They are actually $25 but still a must have for moto phones. Check the Team Black Hat web site.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

You can get them on eBay as well cheaper than 25. Just takes like 3 weeks to get them as it comes from over seas.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

There's a couple of guys on droidrzr in the development section that have offered to fix phones with their cords. Free of charge just pay shipping. Even overnight. Check them out
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## lpmboss (Nov 28, 2011)

so ... heres a fix... if you run into a no charging issue... ... and i mean IF you can plug the phone in and hold the volume keys and the power... youll get the boot mode selection menu and youll want to select bp tools.. this will allow you to charge the phone.. again.. do this while plugged in .. no garauntees.. hope i helped.


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 18, 2012)

calripkenturner said:


> I flashed liquid over one of the ICS leaks and I must had the wrong baseband or something because the phone will not charge, boot, or go into recovery. It gets past the splash screen and says safe system enabled press menu for recovery I do and it sots on a black screen with the backlight on. Alternatively if I don't press anything it goes to the same screen. When connected to the charger it will not charge at all. Any help? Please?


 Sorry for the d-bag^^^

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------

